# Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

What an amazing, underrated product!!

I used this on a Sonus Red Finishing Pad via G220.

It goes on everything, you never need to worry about tarnishing plastics with polish residue, it just works!

I hit the whole car, and with the pad being so soft and flexible, it would just glide over every nook and cranny... every bit got a pass of the stuff.

Left to haze, then buffed to a great soft glow. Not quite as wet looking as I would have liked, but its not really an LSP.

Followed with FK1000p and some Red Mist!

Go out and buy some of this stuff!

p.s the car is Silver!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I love the stuff.

Never allowed it to haze over, normally wipe it off when it is still wet here.

Interested to see how the FK100P bonds to it, as I thought the VM would be a touch to oily for any sealants to take to ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It is a superb product, very underrated and excellent value for money. One I will always have aroound


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Rich said:


> Interested to see how the FK100P bonds to it, as I thought the VM would be a touch to oily for any sealants to take to ?


We'll soon find out! 

I'll be sure to report back!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one - if it holds up I know what I will be using in my mid year clean up !


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

glad you like it Vyker 

it can also be used by rotary although is a little runny and can splatter, and if you mix it 50/50 with RMG you get the extra benefit of the glazing from that as well as the cleaning of the VMW 

now we need some pics please


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> glad you like it Vyker
> 
> it can also be used by rotary although is a little runny and can splatter, and if you mix it 50/50 with RMG you get the extra benefit of the glazing from that as well as the cleaning of the VMW
> 
> now we need some pics please


Thanks Damon 

Yeah, I do want to try "Pink Moose", heard/read alot about it!

Ahh, pics, yes, well... humm... I took a shot on my phone, then I realised that taking pictures of silver cars is just pointless!

I might take some shots over the weekend, when it gets its first wash!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Rich said:


> Nice one - if it holds up I know what I will be using in my mid year clean up !


Rich,

I'm afraid to say that I don't believe FK1000P had bonded well enough on CK VMHG, washing the car today and I saw very few signs of sheeting or beading on the car, it was a real pain to dry!

Gutted really, as it seems the sealant degraded in just 3 weeks!

Can anyone recommend a good durable product to go over CK? or the flip side, a good product to go under FK?

Thanks


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Whilst 1000P isn't a particularly fussy sealant it's known that it doesn't go well over VMW, RMG or Meg's #7 (I think it was covered on Autopia some time back), they are just to oily.

Under 1000P... Ultimate reflections I like my SP Paint Cleanser or FK300 Hand Glaze. For a bit more gloss, one of the Poorboys Show Glazes (my preference on any colour is White Diamond).

Hope that helps .


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A great product.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> One I will always have aroound


Sung like a true Scot :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

not a fan of it personally. can't put many sealants over it and the gloss goes away
Prima Amigo and Blackfire GEP are much better IMHO


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Just bought some of this. Not used it yet but I was really suprised by the runny consistency to it...how is it able to perform light correction?


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I've only ever used the CK nuba mousse wax over VMHG. Made my solid red car look really wet :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i'm going to be going over my audi with a pink moose combo very soon. Its dolphin grey, it should look awesome but we'll see how it comes out in a few weeks!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Dream Machines said:


> not a fan of it personally. can't put many sealants over it and the gloss goes away
> Prima Amigo and Blackfire GEP are much better IMHO


I'm going to have to agree with you here, in that the awesome gloss it achieves is short lived!

Maybe it should state that for best longevity to use a CK LSP ontop!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

or any wax sits on top of it fine in my experience. Last time i used rmg, i topped it with cmw then a quick layer of nattys red to get some beading back. Looks v nice!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Possibly, but its certainly not the case with sealants, in particular FK1000P.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Why not give 845 a try, could be applied via machine.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

FK1000 doesnt want an oily base, as was mentioned above. Use any traditional wax over it for best results, like a Dodo, Vics etc etc :thumb:


----------



## martb (Jul 1, 2008)

Ive been using this for a couple of yrs now with 476s on top but Fancy a liquid wax this summer, would this still give as good a result with 845 over the top, Cheers.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Id stick to the CMW for the summer.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> It is a superb product, very underrated and excellent value for money. One I will always have aroound


Hi Dave,

Just been google'in after you mentioned this stuff in another post. There is not much out there about it, do you still rate it as a good glaze/base coat? And is there a good effect with coli 476s on top or will it strip it off?

Cheers


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I really like it as a product - very easy to use, lightly abrasive so will refine and it can also fill marring as well. I found it seemed to be particularly effective on light colours (I used to own a silver Astra). 

It also leaves down a layer of wax after using it too, which seems to help prevent the Colli solvents from removing all of your hard work when you use it (so long as you dont work the Colli hard which you should never be doing as it is a wax). 

If you can still get it (?), it is worth giving it a go


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you God. It is now on my "Sunday Fun" list 

Google came up with a few options.. although I really want to test is first so will be on the hunt for enough to do a panel. Not that I doubt you, as in no way would I like a lightning bolt to strike me down whilst operating my rotary!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I must agree,theres better options out there.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I still prefer the RMG to the VMG...... Some people like mixing them 50:50 too.


----------

